# How much SPF do i need??



## Jinjer (Jan 4, 2007)

How do you know what level of SPF to use???


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 4, 2007)

SPF 15 should be adequate if you don't spend too much time in the sun, but I always go with SPF 30 to be on the safe side. I use the DDF Photo Mat SPF 30 sunscreen. Whichever you choose, its effectiveness doesn't last the entire day, so you'll have to reapply at some point.


----------



## Tina Marie (Jan 4, 2007)

I have lovely irish skin, which means i burn but I also have a great mix of lebanese in me which means sometimes I get brown.. to be safe, I would recommend between 30 - 45


----------



## KrazyPhish (Jan 6, 2007)

It depends what skin tone you have and what part of the world you live in. I'm have very pale skin and live in Australia (for uni) and New Zealand (for the holidays) both countries have very high UV levels, so I use spf 55 in summer and spf 30 in summer. I think for most people spf 30 in summer and spf 15 in winter is fine.


----------



## ymnznygirl (Jan 8, 2007)

I've always heard spf 15 is fine for winter, but you would need something a little higher for the summer. It also depends on when you go out in the sun, and how much time you spend outside.


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree with the other replies...at least spf 15  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...anything below that doesnt really have much of an effect


----------



## sheil2009 (Jan 8, 2007)

Between 15 and 30, 30 if you are spending more time in the sun. Anything over 30 doesn't have much more of an effect, as determined by the FDA, but usually costs more. Stick with 30 and under, i would say


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Jinjer,

I would go with SPF 30.


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 8, 2007)

I usually use SPF 30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Jan 8, 2007)

Better SPF 30 than 15. I recently read about the SPF stuff, if you're using a moisturizer without SPF properties and then use SPF 15 product, you'll only get 7.5 SPF from 15 SPF product you applied. So, basicaly, you'll only get half of the protection if you're using non SPF moisturizer before the sunscreen.

From now on, I'm using at least SPF 30 even when I'm only at home.


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 8, 2007)

ok...I've been using the Olay Complete with SPF 15...i'm not really outside much and because of my oily skin i'm afraid of going higher


----------



## ahyee (Jan 8, 2007)

I have a sunscreen that is SPF 60 + LOL for summer! Cos Im very fair, and I get skin blisters easily. I hate the sun! but miss it when its not there in winter. I have just started using a moisturiser with SPF 15.

Where can I get moisturiser with SPF 30+? Do you girls apply it on exposed skin? like neck, arms? or do you just use it on your face?

I had tried to use sunscreen alone before, but found the sunscreen is too greasy and thick for the face....


----------



## Leony (Jan 9, 2007)

If you only at home and not near any window or direct sunlight and not using any other non SPF moisturizer, then SPF 15 would be fine IMO.

I only use the sunscreen on exposed skin in winter.

As for greasy stuff, I totally understand that. Some sunscreen also not good for the makeup application but I we need to use it. All you have to do now is to find less greasy sunscreen.

I finally found mine recently and planning to purchase the full size!


----------



## Momo (Jan 9, 2007)

I use at least *spf 30 *because, hereditarily, *I tan very fast*. Don't get me wrong, I love a tan, but I need something to shield me a little better than spf 15 would. That way I can spend a longer time outside without feeling like suddenly none of my foundation will blend into my skin anymore lol!

btw, ahyee, there's plenty of spf 30+ facial moisturizers on sephora.


----------



## starduzt (Jan 10, 2007)

heard that anything more than spf 30 has the same effect as spf 30, and the higher it is, it is more likely to clog pores.. for me, i'm using spf 50 since i didn't know about that, but gonna change to spf 30 or 40.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 10, 2007)

i use a spf60 in summer, because my ski nget burned very easily. in winter, i usually forgot to put any sunscreen, mostly because i didn't like the texture. i recently started using a spf 20. i found the milky sunscreen made by la roche posay (Anthelios) was really great for my skin.


----------



## DC-Cutie (Jan 10, 2007)

I use SPF 65 with UVA &amp; UVB protection, since I'm brown skinned and I use Retin-A. I use this one by Fallene: Fallene, Ltd. - Total BlockÂ® Clear SPF 65


----------



## dime (Jan 11, 2007)

Which is better for you ? :sheep:


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 11, 2007)

the higher the better! but quality also matters. I prefer a good 15 over a crappy 30. but if it's the same quality, 30 of course is prefered by me. although the best is 50+.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jan 11, 2007)

I use SPF 30, so that one.


----------



## charish (Jan 12, 2007)

i use 15,unless i'm out in the sun for a long time then 30 or more.


----------



## sheil2009 (Jan 12, 2007)

haha, guess nobody has ever heard SPFs over 30 have no better effect. That is pretty funny. Check the FDA's regulations and SPF research guys. SPF 30 is the best protection you will get


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 12, 2007)

I use 30, and its obviously better if you're going to be in the sun longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 12, 2007)

SPF 15 is adequate, but 30 is better. I use 30 because I don't want to worry about having to reapply it throughout the day, plus it just happens to be the formulation of my most favorite sunscreen moisturizer ever, DDF photo matte spf 30 sunscreen.


----------



## lizpeltola (Jan 12, 2007)

with my skintone? its 75 or above, or id be using viva glam as foundation to get a decent match.


----------



## Leony (Jan 12, 2007)

SPF 30 or up

We got similar active thread that might help

*https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...eed-45074.html*


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 12, 2007)

im using the 15


----------



## jeansguyokc (Jan 12, 2007)

SPF 15 for sure. I usually don't go below 25.


----------



## Femme*Noir (Jan 12, 2007)

I use SPF 30  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Femme*Noir (Jan 12, 2007)

Are you using anything perscribes by a Dermatoligist? or are you trying to get rid of dark spots?

I use SPf 30 since i use Aclaro which has 4% hydroquinone for my dark spots...i use Nutrogena Healthy Defense. Its moistruzing and doesn't leave a white film from the zinc- its blocks UVA and UVB rays. my face has never looked better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessica81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I like the feel of 15, but with laser I had to bumb it up to 30. When I plan on being at the beach for a long time I use 45.


----------



## gatorificus (Jan 12, 2007)

I use an spf 30 because I'm one of those "if one is good, two is better!" type people. I'm fairly pale as well. I just wish more moisturizers were made with spf 30.


----------



## geebers (Jan 12, 2007)

I prefer SPF 30 - but I use spf 15 because it is in my daily moisturizer.


----------



## lummerz (Jan 13, 2007)

you are wasting your money if you are buying SPF 45 or even SPF 30 ! It doesn't protect you any more than SPF 15. and no....adding SPF's doesn't equate to SPF 90!


----------



## magosienne (Jan 13, 2007)

avoid drugstores sunscreens, buy some made by brands like la roche posay.


----------



## sheil2009 (Jan 13, 2007)

why? A sunscreen is a sunscreen, they are all made by the same ingredients! In fact, you will get lesser protection from a more expensive sunscreen b/c most people are hesitant to slather it on, but that is what you need to do to get they full spectrum protection. Drugstore sunscreens are fine, I like Neutrogena Dry Touch SPF 30, but i wouldn't use it if you have oily, combo or acne skin

Oh and Lummerz, actually SPF 30 can have quite an impact over SPF 15, but anything over has no added effect. Basically, SPF 30 is the best one can do


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 13, 2007)

I use spf 15. I really never burn, and don't spend much time in the sun anyway. But everyone says spf 30 is "the new spf 15". So I'm not sure what to think. I just make sure to use a good one with zinc oxide and try not to worry too much about it.


----------



## pinkette (Jan 13, 2007)

i am currently using spf 15 because it in my moisturizer, but i wanna start using 30


----------



## Shelley (Jan 13, 2007)

I tan very easily but I use SPF 30.


----------



## geebers (Jan 13, 2007)

Not true...you do get added benefits from higher spf. And you CAN layer. It wont equal the number but layering another spf does give you added protection.


----------



## christineab (Jan 14, 2007)

15 is fine for usually days. if you have to expose under the sun use at least 30. the problem is we always remember to put on sunscreen but forget to reapply it after a few hours.


----------



## dime (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks for all the responses, i havent been able to go back into the forums, i keep getting an error message stating unknown site error then my computer shuts down so i'll be working on this problem.


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 14, 2007)

SPF 15 blocks like 96% and SPF 30 blocks like 98%, so anything above that number is really just going to give you fractional of a percent results and is more likely to clog pores and give you a whiteish cast. So for daily use SPF 15 should be fine or SPF 30 if you spend considerable time in the sun.


----------



## sheil2009 (Jan 14, 2007)

Not true at all. Think about it logically: if you layer your moisturizer with spf 15 twice, you can't make it spf 30 ( that is why it is labeled spf 15) , so obviously if you are using the same type of spf, layer won't help. If you layer DIFFERENT sunscreens of other ingredients, you are comprimising both protections and therefore both SPFs will go down. Make sense?


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 14, 2007)

i always use at least 15.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 14, 2007)

actually, sunscreens are made of different ingridients, so it is better to get a brand that is known for good sunscreens and la roche posay is one of them. Better ones contain chemical sunscreen such as mexoryl and tinsorb.

sometimes ingridients can interact and weaken each other, so it is better not to layer different types of sunscreens...

also, to achieve level of protection that is indicated on the box, ou need to apply quite a thick layer (its ok to put one layer and then another in 15 minutes, after the first one absorbs) - thin layer won't really give you much protection.


----------



## sheil2009 (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, i know. There is a list of many sunscreens at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunscreen, but you can get all different forms of sunscreen at the drugstore. Paying more money for sunscreen is pointless as the active ingredients are the same. And mexoryl is illegal in the US, neither are FDA approved for safety. No way in hell am i shelling out bucks for something if the government isn't sure of its safety, nor if it is illegal.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 15, 2007)

many times there are different active ingridients, and also in different amounts in different sunscreens.

and one of Mexoryls was actually approved, from what I heard.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...hlight=mexoryl

ABC News: Slather It On: Potent New Sunscreen Approved

also, I heard that FDA being slow with approving these sunscreens is not about safety, but more so about lengthy process of approving anything by FDA.

ABC News: Why Is the Best Sunscreen Blocked by FDA?

Dermatologists all over the world recommend these sunscreens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geebers (Jan 15, 2007)

No I state clearly that layering two spf 15s does NOT mean spf 30. I may be wrong but I am only going by what dermatologists have told me when I have asked - that while layering OTHER products on top of your spf reduces its effectiveness -if you apply a moisturizer with spf 15 and then later put on foundation with spf 15 -you do get some benefit - primarily because you are putting on two layers and many people go stingy on the sunscreen as it is. Now I havent been told that there are interactions between two spf products or sunscreens but that may be the case- Ive only been told to apply spf last because other products may reduce effectiveness.


----------



## wendy29 (Jan 15, 2007)

^ I heard that too..use two different products that have less number is better. Sun block is NOT good for your skin

I always use SPF even raining days cuz i don't want to have another sun damages on my face..

anyway i use estee lauder SPF 30 but i want to change.. its greesy and heavy


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 16, 2007)

i didnt mean that - sorry if i didnt express myself clearly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only meant that in order to achieve the level of protection indicated by the brand you need to put rather thick layer on (many people dont seem to realize that).


----------



## Insung (Jan 16, 2007)

I think SPF30 is OK.


----------



## shar (Jan 17, 2007)

Hello: My name is Shar and I am a firm believer in everyone wearing SPF on a daily bases year around. My reasoning for this is since the UVA ray is present all year around and does travel through clouds, rain, snow, etc., and even when we drive our cars, I would wear at least a minimum of SPF 27 or up.


----------



## geebers (Jan 17, 2007)

Not at all! I think I was replying to someone else below you now that I look at it who implied that - but I was also not clear when I said it was ok to apply two spfs and get some benefit. Bottom line is - more spf isnt necessarily harmful and in fact may be better because you are applying some rather than none or too little.


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 17, 2007)

thank you

Welcome to MUT


----------



## biancazentena (Jan 19, 2007)

spf 15 is good for one hour one and a half hours if your in the sun. It needs to be reapplied after then.

spf 30 45 and 60 still need to be reapplied every 2.5 to 3 hours. the level that it is lets you know how quick it dicipitates (wears down) when your in the sun. The blockage in an spf 60 will breakdown less quick than a spf 30. Sometimes the higher the spf the whiter it looks on the skin. but that's very dependant on the brand you buy. When buying sunscreen buy a good brand, Don't buy cheap stuff like hawaiian tropic or banana boat, especially for your face.

try: loreal ombrelle, la roche posay anthelios, avene spf 50 total block cream, vichy capital soleil suncreams.

Don't forget to protect your lips. Damage to lips and eyes happens before facial skin because lips and the eye area are thinnest. for lips try a lip protectant with spf. For eyes wear sunglasses or even an eye cream (if you wear one) with sun protection.


----------



## luxotika (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks! I feel like there have been a bunch of threads lately about what SPF concentration is appropriate, so this will be very informative =).


----------



## admenocal (Jan 19, 2007)

From what I have read in the past spf above 15 doesn't make too much of a difference, as the previous poster explained the key is to re-apply specially if you are out sweating or swimming.


----------



## Leony (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

I've merged your thread to the other same thread topic.

Thanks!


----------

